# Deleted Thread?



## panta dokimazete (Dec 2, 2006)

Did someone delete my thread "An Open Letter" - if so - no worries, would like to have had some notification and rationale as a point of etiquette (& maybe even some guidance on propriety? I tried to keep it as generic as possible...)

Oh - and I was not sure about which topic to post this under, so i am giving it my best shot.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 2, 2006)

Seems to be gone completely.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 2, 2006)

I deleted it...just to be safe; for everyone concerned.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah - it seemed strange to have disappeared so suddenly...any clarity appreciated...

Joshua - you know what? that would be a great place to have posted it - I have since decided to go into the meeting to support my pastor and we need and the church body needs to be lifted up.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 2, 2006)

I initially moved it to the prayer forum for security. However, given it's content, it should probably not have been aired here.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 2, 2006)

oops, just saw Scott's post...I understand the action - and submit to the moderators - just would appreciate some "heads up" - to eliminate confusion.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 2, 2006)

jdlongmire said:


> oops, just saw Scott's post...I understand the action - and submit to the moderators - just would appreciate some "heads up" - to eliminate confusion.



Nothing ever just disappears


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 2, 2006)

you obviously have not been subject to the right worm or virus - or the "right kind" of code destabilization  - weirdness incarnate - besides - just trying to promote irenic circumstance...


----------

